# Building a Los Angeles Area Brass Community



## HansMaestroMusic

[This thread is mainly geared towards brass players in the Southern California Area]

Are you interested in joining an active brass community in LA?

This idea was inspired by a recent Trombone Concert I went to see in the valley. I started thinking that there must be a Brass Community in LA, somewhere that active musicians and those wishing to be active again can get together and play, jam, rehearse, perform, share arrangements, etc.

At the moment, I'm gathering some info to see how many musicians would be interested in the area. If you're interested in something like this, please visit:

Brass Community Interest Form

to submit your interest and any additional ideas/feedback.

Looking forward to meeting and playing soon!
Roger


----------

